# Let’s see your bmx cruisers!



## Bperez805 (Jun 20, 2020)

Looking for some inspiration but also would love to see what people have done to there cruisers to make them unique. One of my favorite builds. My 57 schwinn bmx cruiser


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 20, 2020)

No pics. There is a picture thread on this subject in the bmx section you can check out


----------

